# Lonely hairless in Saltash



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

This isn't my rat but I'm reposting. All that I know is a kid has her and lost interest and she is all alone. PM if interested and I'll get you in contact with the person who posted it. She looks sweet but there is an ocean in the way.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow she is one stunning rat!!!  REALLY hope someone can take her!!!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh and she is 12months old


----------



## LisaPizza (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't suppose you mean Saltash in Cornwall, UK?  She's so cute :O


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes Lisa that is what i mean


----------



## LisaPizza (Nov 7, 2012)

WHAT!? Really?? :O Wow I live in Newquay about an hour or so away from there and she looks so adorable...I wasn't really interested in hairless rats until I saw this and I'd really like to find out more if that's possible!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

The person posted this on a Facebook group Im in... Pm me your email and ill send it to her on Facebook. Oh she is so beautiful i hope you take her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

